# KENNEDY RANCH PICS



## ntimidator (Nov 20, 2009)

RISKEN RANCH


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice pics deer look healthy.....


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*risken*

which risken property where you in on? you got to go into the "holy land" i shot my first bull there in the 90's.


----------



## ntimidator (Nov 20, 2009)

WE HAVE THE PAT RISKEN TRUST


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*risken*

i cannot remember how "pat" fits in all the property divisions? remember the name..i got to go in with james. have been hunting the other side of the kenedy about 12 miles southeast of where you are. lots of fun taking pictures in there...are you leasing?


----------



## ntimidator (Nov 20, 2009)

NO JAMES IS MY FAMILY AND THAT IS THE NAME OF THE TRUST WE HAVE. PAT IS JAMES' UNCLE AND THERE WILL NEVER BE A LEASE THERE


mrsh978 said:


> i cannot remember how "pat" fits in all the property divisions? remember the name..i got to go in with james. have been hunting the other side of the kenedy about 12 miles southeast of where you are. lots of fun taking pictures in there...are you leasing?


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats a pretty waterhole, Is that well water?


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Niiicccceee good photos Thanks


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

ntimidator said:


> NO JAMES IS MY FAMILY AND THAT IS THE NAME OF THE TRUST WE HAVE. PAT IS JAMES' UNCLE AND THERE WILL NEVER BE A LEASE THERE


 got ya-then i do recognize that water hole. i thought that pat was james' uncle. nice little piece of heaven.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like dye in the water or something as you can see remnants of whatever the coloring is on the bank. Nice pics by the way!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice place and pics.


----------

